
Looking for CS textbook covering boolean logic up to assembler, by simulation - johan_larson
As far as I can remember this book appeared on a best-of list either on Hacker News or some other site associated with Y Combinator. The book teaches how computers work starting with boolean logic, and on up through circuits, processors, and assembly language. Student exercises are based on simulation, each time building on what was learned in the earlier (lower) layer. The author may be Israeli or working at an Israeli institution.<p>Any pointers are welcome.
======
bediger4000
Are you thinking of "The Elements of Computing Systems: Building a Modern
Computer from First Principles" <[http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Computing-
Systems-Building-Pr...](http://www.amazon.com/Elements-Computing-Systems-
Building-Principles/dp/0262640686/>) by Noam Nisan and Shimon Schocken?

~~~
johan_larson
That's the one. Thanks!

------
acspike
[http://www.nand2tetris.org/](http://www.nand2tetris.org/)

